# A+ tests



## bruinator (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi, I am not to far away from taking these 2 tests. I was wondering we you all thought was the best way to study for them. Would you just recommend taking as many saple tests as possible? Oh, by the way, does anyone know of any sites in which their practice tests are as close as possible to the tests themselves? Could you please provide links.

And on these tests, what areas do I need to learn the most? Is the a certain area I need to study the hardest for. I appreciate any opinions.

thanks


----------



## TexRanger (Feb 27, 2006)

Just my $.02

I got a membership here. They seem to have very accurate sample tests. If I had to guess I'd have to say that maybe 75%-80% of the questions were similar enough that I recognized them when I took the tests. Plus, they have a multitude of certifications available.


----------



## bruinator (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you hae to pay the $100 or just join? Can you please answer my ? about the amount of ?'s of each test and how much time they give you to take them?

thanks for responding.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

They give you about two hours to write each exam, with each exam consisting of about 80 random all multiple choice questions (not mentioning the "evaluation" questions that actually don't count for marks, you'll know what I mean when you read the fine print on-screen before writing the exams).

I wouldn't worry too much about the A+ Hardware so long as you study and know your IRQs and Processor socket/slots. The OS exam had questions ranging from Windows 3.1 (I kid you not) to Windows XP, as well as some basic networking questions. I should note my experience is based on the older exams, not the brand new ones just released this quarter, though I believe you will be using the older ones.

Try to get 80%+ on the sample tests and you should be fine.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Cellus said:


> The OS exam had questions ranging from Windows 3.1 (I kid you not) to Windows XP, as well as some basic networking questions.


Man I wished I had it that easy. When I took mine it was full of UNIX and CLI questions.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes but you wrote your A+ exam before the age of microprocessors and the modern-day light bulb.

By the way what I stated above is not applicable to the new A+ exams that were just released this quarter.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Cellus said:


> Yes but you wrote your A+ exam before the age of microprocessors and the modern-day light bulb.


Yes, this is true. I do remember typing out punch cards at the local university.


----------

